# Anyone out there with a Marley Poo?



## Woody2012 (Dec 29, 2012)

I got Woody from Marley poos in Gloucester just before Xmas and would love to hear from his relatives!


----------



## mariag (Jun 19, 2011)

Oakley is from Thirza. He was born in July 2011. Mum is Saffy Dad is Sidney.


----------



## Woody2012 (Dec 29, 2012)

Oakley is gorgeous. Woody's parents are Sadie and Woody.


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

mariag said:


> Oakley is from Thirza. He was born in July 2011. Mum is Saffy Dad is Sidney.


Would LOVE to see recent photos of Oakley 

xxx


----------



## KJP (Oct 11, 2012)

Lola is a Marley Doodle, born 19.8.12


----------



## Woody2012 (Dec 29, 2012)

Is Woody Lola's dad?


----------



## KJP (Oct 11, 2012)

Woody2012 said:


> Is Woody Lola's dad?


He is indeed


----------



## Woody2012 (Dec 29, 2012)

How lovely. What's Lola like? Woody is only young but very energetic and likes to attach himself to my son's clothes!


----------



## KJP (Oct 11, 2012)

Lola is just perfect!

She's 5 months old today and has just come back from enjoying walking miles in the snow so is fast asleep.


----------

